
What Linux/BSD Firewall/Gateway Distro Would Be Easiest to Develop Add-Ons For? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I want to hire someone to build an add-on for one of the Linux&#x2F;BSD firewall&#x2F;gateway distros that would pull the torproject&#x27;s list of exit node IP addresses which they publish online &amp; update every 30 minutes. But I don&#x27;t know which one would be easiest to do it for though.<p>Is anybody here knowledgeable enough about this sort of stuff to advise confidently?
======
cdvonstinkpot
A side note:

Why can't I add 'Ask HN: ' to the beginning of my title when I try to edit
this? I even changed the 'Would Be' to 'Is' to make it less characters, & it
just ignored my changes when I clicked the 'Update' button. Strange.

